# HP-C Iwata issue



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I have 2 of these brushes and I would like to know if anyone can help. One brush losing air pressure at the nozzle. Brush/nozzle is clean and air valve is working fine. (I switched them with no difference in the one brush) Does the packing or o ring that the needle goes through cause any loss of air or bypass somehow? Thanks for any info.


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Turkeyt I have the same brush I had that issue and I noticed while cleaning it teres a little O ring there it was wore out so I use chap stick around the threads or I would think that white Teflon tape plumbers use would do the trick hth


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

If it held pressure before with the same needle and nozzle configuration, it may have a hairline crack in the threads of the nozzle cap or the nozzle itself is shot. Try submerging it in water and see where exactly the bubbles are coming from. Or you can hold it close to a candle flame and it will let you know if it's coming straight out of the tip or leaking out the side. If it's leaking straight out of the tip, chances are the nozzle needs replaced. I have replaced one of my HP-C nozzles for the same reason. Heavy use can erode them or a bump to the needle can warp the nozzle hole and not seal tightly. A small drop of Super Lube on the needle will help seal a slightly wore out nozzle for a bit, but it won't last long.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks guys. I found a tiny piece of dry paint the was lodged inside of the nozzle cap It was hard to see and get out but, brush seems to be working better. I hate those places that get tiny pieces caught. Messes up the whole thing. Try to keep it clean but, every so often you can miss something. Those C nozzles are not cheap for sure. I peeled the end on one last year and had to bite the bullet and buy another. They cost almost half of what the brush is worth. Thanks again


----------

